# CHE TEMPO CHE FA



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

Qua piove, assai ... e' uno schifo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

*mi*

Sole


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Dicembre 2007)

Cielo molto molto nuvoloso.... Pioverà?


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

*MI*

Che culo! 

Piove in tutta Italia ... e voi?

http://meteo.ansa.it/


Che culo!


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

*Sicilia orientale*



Mari' ha detto:


> Che culo!
> 
> Piove in tutta Italia ... e voi?
> 
> ...


è dura...diluvio dopo 2 giorni di sole...
e io sono anche metereopatica....sto da "_plof"!_


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*MO*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sole


Idem!!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

sole.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Dicembre 2007)

Ma che ve lo dico a fare che tempo fa... quando esce il sole si fa festa nazionale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che ve lo dico a fare che tempo fa... quando esce il sole si fa festa nazionale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2007)

*Norvegia*

Ho appena visto un documentario sulla Norvegia dove fanno la *Festa della pioggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto un documentario sulla Norvegia dove fanno la *Festa della pioggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che caspio di popolo strano... ve lo sussuro per scaramanzia:

C'e' il sole


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che caspio di popolo strano... ve lo sussuro per scaramanzia:
> 
> C'e' il sole



Shhhhhhh, non rompere l'incantesimo.


----------



## Old Confù (9 Dicembre 2007)

stamattina c'ho freddissimo...e c'è il sole, ma si può anche fare...gone with the wind!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che caspio di popolo strano... ve lo sussuro per scaramanzia:
> 
> C'e' il sole


 
tanto tra un poco pioverà 

	
	
		
		
	


	







bestia, come è andato il pranzo?

e sbarellina ammore di zia quanto ha mangiato?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Shhhhhhh, non rompere l'incantesimo.


 
buon giorno Fabri.

e da te?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tanto tra un poco pioverà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pussa via gattaccia!!!

Il pranzo e' andato bene... a un certo punto ho sbucciato una banana per Sbarella e la mia amica mi ha chiesto perche' non comprassi le banane 'nane'... formato bambino... anche Sbarella le ha riso in faccia dopo aver spolverato via la banana...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno Fabri.
> 
> e da te?



Acqua a catinelle!!


Buongiorno micio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pussa via gattaccia!!!
> 
> Il pranzo e' andato bene... a un certo punto ho sbucciato una banana per Sbarella e la mia amica mi ha chiesto perche' non comprassi le banane 'nane'... formato bambino... anche Sbarella le ha riso in faccia dopo aver spolverato via la banana...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Dicembre 2007)

Pioggia pioggia pioggia....


----------

